# UK RN considering the move UAE



## EGoff19 (May 24, 2016)

I'm currently awaiting interview to work/live out in UAE At CCAD. 
Can anyone give me an indication on average salaries for an ICU RN in UAE? Also is it like the UK with having a basic salary and getting enhancements in addition or is the basic salary including everything?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There's quite a few threads on here related to working for CCAD, try the forum search if you haven't already.


----------

